# Insurance with trackers?



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Its me again :lol:

Cheapest quote I could manage on the VXR was a company that fit one of their trackers to the vehicle. 
Never heard of this before? What can you lot tell me about it? Says it rewards bonus for sensible driving and checks speed, mileage and economical driving, what would happen of speed limits were broken etc or you go over the allowed mileage of 8k a year plus 120 bonus miles monthly for meeting targets? 

Anyone got any experience with this or knowledge about it?
I promise there won't be another insurance question for a while now :lol:

Cheers again Stef .


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Big brother in your boot, I wouldn't have one fitted tbh.


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Basically, they will know how fast you're going, heavy braking, heavy cornering, heavy steering. Big Brother is in the car...


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so what is the point to by VXR if You will be driving with big brother in boot and if You do more than speed limit they will charge You more


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

for me is simple solution if You can't afford insurance for hot hatch go for something different


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

My mate's got one fitted and hates driving, and he's only just passed.

Last thing you want especially in a hot hatch.


----------



## svended (Oct 7, 2011)

The idea is it logs and transmits data relating to speed, cornering and brake force. They say it detects brake force so it can call for assistance if it thinks you've crashed. The main point though is, if it notices you speeding excessively, they will info you, you may need to go up to the next band or pay a larger excess. More and more insurance companies are going for it.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-16969509


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Stupid idea imo. It's deciding if your a safe driver or not depending on limiting factors. If a child steps out in front of you and you have to brake hard then it will mark you down and your premiums can go up even though you were in control and it wasn't your fault.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd avoid them like the plague, ruins everything enjoyable about driving imo.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

VXR + Tracker = FAIL


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Horses for courses the choice is yours, i have one on the polo.

Did not realise our stretch of road is 20 limit so on the monthly report online i had a red light as it uses traffic lights to asses your driving and rewards for millage bonus.
Once i cottoned on it was our street that i was speeding on it means im more aware.

I was not penalised and was told come renewal i was one of there best drivers.... could be all bull but they were the cheapest no one came close.

I got a 760 mile bonus for my next years millage.

My car can be tracked if stolen the car will have all the telemetry if there is an incident recording my road position my speed the angle and force of impact the time of day... yadda yadda... takes a lot if not all the mud slinging out of a claim of our cliant said this and the witness said that.... yadda yadda.

You are not penalised for heavy braking for a child running out on you some times you need to brake heavily, if however your accelerating and slamming on the anchors constantly then that would be taken into account if an individual was doing that all the time or the majority of the time then there driving ability is questionable.

As stated the choice is yours some will see as its big brother you have to asses if its for you.

If there premiums are more than another come renewal, or you dont get on with the system you simply move to another insurer we do that anyway weighing up cover and cost.

I actually have the type of insurance you have mentioned i have infact just renewed with the same company...

If an individual feels they cannot obey the speed limits and drive responsibly then this would not be for them, but more and more companys are using the system.

Im happy and it works for us.... the choice is yours.... just because an individual may have a performance car does not mean they should drive irresponsibly especially breaking the speed limits.

Find best for you and take that out.


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Fine if you have a 1.0 Metro but in a VXR? Jesus Christ no...may as well have a copper sat in the back seat tutting and hissing if you hit the gas on a lovely empty country road.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

I don't think You buy a 200bhp car which weight around 1000kg to drive with speed limits all the time ... Why pay 11k for a car with so much power if You do not use it ?? 
You can get a polo with 1.0L engine and it will be same to drive as VXR with big brother in boot.


----------



## Stumper (Apr 5, 2009)

The whole idea of paying an insurance company a fortune every year to cover me then them allowing me 'bonus miles' if there computer thinks I'm a good boy leaves me cold.

If the day ever comes that stuff like this becomes compulsary, it'll be the day I stop driving.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

If this will be compulsory I will get some signal jammer installed in my car simple as that is not my fault if insurance company property do not work as it should ...


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Right :lol: cheers for the response, looks like that out the window. 
Pointless kidding myself saying the car won't be driven slightly spirited . 
Was just asking what happens if speed limits are broken and breaking heavy is regular? 
It just came out a hell of a lot cheaper than other quotes! 
It's not I can't afford the insurance don't get me wrong I can comfortably pay it just who realistically wants to pay 4 grand for insurance :lol: pretty much money for nothing, unless you crash of course.


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

so why VXR as far as I know this car is in 16 group of insurance and this is one of the reason why insurance is expensive


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Because I want a hot hatch :lol: and can comfortably afford it.
Had enough of pissing around with cars, slammed, expensive wheels etc. and want something that has practicalities, performance, looks, styling without having to modify it! VXR ticks all the box's for me :thumb:


----------



## Alzak (Aug 31, 2010)

try to get quote for ibiza cupra 1.4t 180bhp


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm having a look to see if there's different cars around the same price range and decent power too see if there much different, cheers :thumb:


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Polo GTi, Ibiza Cupra and Fabia VRS all 1.4t. Insurance is £900 for one of those and £2700 for a Corsa VXR as a comparison.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

This insurance policies are starting to pop up again with the recent price hikes. We developed a system for Norwich Union (I think) a few years ago but it was a complete flop as no-one went for it.

I think there is a market for them, for those young drivers where its costing £1,000s to insure, this gives them an avenue to not pay as much...providing they are not stupid and if they are tough. Chances are they will end up being a better driver at the end of it and have less accidents than the average youngster


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Government have wanted trakers installed in new cars for years.... still not happened and certainly they could never pull it off on used motors.

However manufacturers are more likely to have road sign recognition.
That would then slow the car down.... Now what happens if it reads a minimum speed sign....:lol:


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

If that's the case then polo gti it is :lol: not getting my hopes up though.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Polo GTi, Ibiza Cupra and Fabia VRS all 1.4t. Insurance is £900 for one of those and £2700 for a Corsa VXR as a comparison.


Cant really have a look at the moment as I'm at work  how muh am I lookingto pay for polo gti, Ibiza Cupra? As I know they're fairly new.


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

james_death said:


> Horses for courses the choice is yours, i have one on the polo.
> 
> Did not realise our stretch of road is 20 limit so on the monthly report online i had a red light as it uses traffic lights to asses your driving and rewards for millage bonus.
> Once i cottoned on it was our street that i was speeding on it means im more aware.
> ...


I agree with you to a point but saying it will give road position in case of an accident isn't true. It's not accurate enough.


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

What happens if your spotted speeding regularly and un eco driving?


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Price on Ibiza, Polo, Skoda was pretty much exactly the same.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Rob_Quads said:


> We developed a system for Norwich Union (I think) a few years ago but it was a complete flop as no-one went for it.


That must have been 10, maybe even 15 years ago?

I can remember it well, but nobody wanted to have one. If i remember correctly, during the pilot year, you got a discount off your normal cost of insurance rather than being rated as "charge by use" tool. The pilot was a disaster as customers did not like the concept of being constantly monitored.

First they were looking for volunteers, then when nobody volunteered, i'm pretty sure it was pushed out to a selective Broker market who still couldn't get anyone to sign up!


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Ben_ZS said:


> Polo GTi, Ibiza Cupra and Fabia VRS all 1.4t. Insurance is £900 for one of those and £2700 for a Corsa VXR as a comparison.


^ going by the above info, I'd say it's a no-brainer, and would opt for one of the other three.

The Corsa IS a nice car, but I just as much like the looks of the others, and for a third of the cost for insurance (and probably more economical, and cheaper to tax) I wouldn't hesitate to start looking again.

It's your car at the end of the day though, so just make sure you'll be happy with what you're getting.

I AM an old fart, and could drivel on about how many 'economical' cars I went through before I jumped into faster/more expensive cars, but I know you guys just want everything now, so will leave you to it.

Best of luck mate :thumb:


----------



## DlightSwitch (May 4, 2011)

This is a topic that really annoys me. I'd never do it, I'm not saying I don't speed or heavy brake or anything, but what's even worse for me is that they'd know where I am at all times, great if the car got stolen, but not great for privacy.

When I was sorting my insurance for this year I was on the phone to admiral, they were £200 cheaper than everywhere else. We ran through all the regular details about me and my named drivers, policy info, tried to sell me breakdown cover and ******** as normal, even took my card details. I was sitting there on the phone thinking, nice one, I've got a good deal! Then he says to me, 'Your appointment to get the tracker installed is at 3PM on the 24th'. I just was like WHAT? This wasn't mentioned to me.. He was telling me how great it was to be able to have the tracker, apparently he even wished he had one in his car, which is obviously a load of  ... After getting into a fairly heated argument with him, I asked how much it would be without the tracker, and he said the price would increase by £500, so I hung up there on the spot :lol:


----------



## wildwash (Nov 2, 2011)

Did i hear that youe also can not let someone else drive your car if you have this? If my girlfriend has limited millage on her policy but i am insured through my own insurance to drive her car 3rd party then her car may have done 10,000 miles that year but she only drove 5,500 with a 6,000 limit... but they would have no way to prove if she had gone over as someone else was driving...

So could the same not happen with this little black box? more than one person could drive it and the more aggressive driver not be the policy holder..


----------



## Creo (Mar 21, 2012)

Funny thing with this is I tried quotes with a tracker fitted (it has one) and without and it was cheaper without! Same with street parking vs driveway, weird.


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

Creo said:


> Funny thing with this is I tried quotes with a tracker fitted (it has one) and without and it was cheaper without! Same with street parking vs driveway, weird.


You talking about a tracker as in if your car gets stolen they can find it? This is totally different to the insurance GPS tracking which AFAIK are insurance company specific so its not a case of saying you have one


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

I would not install one, never ever ever, even if the options were: -

Pay £2000 for insurance, or
Have insurance provided for free and receive a £1000 pound cheque from the govt or insurance company as an incentive.

It's an infringement of liberties and if it gets accepted into the main stream, after some time: -

Manufacturers will be forced to install them in all new cars

after some more time.......someone will suggest using them to monitor speeds round schools - the public have nothing to complain about, they're 'only checking'

After some more time someone will suggest using them to issue fines if you speed in a school zone - public don't complain as that's 'sensible'. As time passes fines get issues in 30mph zones...then 40mph zones.....then in all speed limits.

What about letting them communicate with level crossings and issue a fine if you jump them? followed by red lights and box junctions would follow.

Next step is a 'green' scheme where road tax changes (read increases!) depending on the road used and peak times.

Following that what about interfacing with the ECU and electronically limiting speed around schools....then all 30mph ....then 40mph etc

Some years down the line a 'save some money on insurance system' has grown far beyond what the public accepted or wanted and it's too late to say 'that's not what we agreed to'!


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Hmm, I am of the same thinking as most of you but.... I have a second car which only gets used in the severe weather or trips to the tip. The annual insurance at £400 is more expensive than my new, main vehicle so maybe this is an option for me to consider come renewal time.
The thing doesn`t get near 55mph, returns 20mpg and slips out of 3rd if you are not gentle so I drive it carefully anyway


----------



## Scott Harris (Nov 20, 2007)

In not too many years time these WILL be the norm when it comes to insurance.

I am involved in the installation of these devices for several insurance company's and although the insurance products currently available are aimed at the young / low mileage driver eventually all products / policy's will require a box fitting. 

Why do I think this ? - Well the insurance company's now have more information available to them than ever before - not just information about your driving style / habits but also details of your car that they've never had before. 

How ?

When the installation takes place the vehicle is photographed as part of the installation process ( it's an iPhone APP ) and the pictures are sent to the insurance company. They can now see before the policy commences wether a vehicle is heavily modified - standard - slightly modified - before insurance company's relied on the policy holder telling them about modifications - they really like this.

There are other benefits as well. 

There was a situation recently where a lady driving a vehicle with a box fitted had a parking accident in a supermrket car park. She basically clipped the wing of a parked car causing minor cosmetic damage. She did the decent thing and left a note with her details on and fully expected to put right any damage. 

Several days after the incident she recieved a call from her insurance company saying they had recieved a claim for which she had "already admitted liability" for a road traffic accident resulting in three whiplash claims.

Once the insurance company had been told what actually happened they where able to interrogate the data from the box and prove that at the alleged time of the accident the vehicle was in a supermarket car park doing less than 3mph and that the shock sensor did not register a collision.

When this evidence was presented to the claimants the claim was dropped.

I know that people will see this as "big brother" and so do I to a degree but I think that this technology will be adopted by most if not all of the major players in the not so distant future - at a recent conference I attended there was talk of the supermarkets selling policy's instore and having the boxes fitted in bays in the carpark. 

Scott :wave:


----------

